# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Methandienone DBOL

## funbos

Chemical Name: 17beta-Hydroxy-17alpha-methylandrosta-1,4-dien-3-one

Molecular Structure: C20H28O2

half life: 6 - 8 h

----------


## funbos

Manufacturer: Jelfa

Name: Metanabol

Substance: 5mg/tab

Container: 20 tabs

----------


## funbos

Manufacturer: ANABOLICA

Name: BIONABOL

Substance: 5mg/tab

100 tabs Look out possibly fake

----------


## funbos

Manufacturer: BRITISH DISPENSARY

Name: ANABOL

Substance: 5mg/tab

1000 tabs

----------


## funbos

Manufacturer: BRITISH DRAGON

Name: AVERBOL 25

Substance: Methandienone 25mg/ml

10ml vial

----------


## funbos

Manufacturer: BRITISH DRAGON

Name: METHANABOL

Substance: Methandienone 10mg/tab

500 tabs

----------


## funbos

Manufacturer: 

Name: Metandienone 

Substance: Methandienone 5mg/tab

100 tabs

----------


## funbos

Manufacturer: TERAPIA 

Name: Naposin

Substance: Methandienone 5mg/tab

----------


## funbos

Manufacturer: LYKA LABS

Name: Metanolon


Substance: Methandienone 5mg/tab

100 tabs

----------


## funbos

Manufacturer: LA PHARMA.
Name: metadienone


Substance: Methandienone 10mg/tab

100 tabs

----------


## funbos

Manufacturer: Bioreactor

Name: Metandienon
Substance: Methandienone 5mg/tab

100 tabs

----------


## Jarod

has any one used Metanolon and how did they like it?

----------


## Rotary

> Manufacturer: 
> 
> Name: Metandienone 
> 
> Substance: Methandienone 5mg/tab
> 
> 100 tabs



Is this stuff legit ? My buddy got some and swears it was fake.

----------


## bigguys

Has anyone used Anavar

----------


## FREAK

this thread is like 3 years old

----------


## coylem2379

Hey guys, I have a 10ml bottle of Reforvit of 50mg. Brand, American Pharmaceutical Institute it is red lquild that has a 11 digit number with a red cap. Is his stuff any good and has anyone taken it before.

----------


## rice_crispies

that pink anabol is real. seen it and used it.

----------


## OJ Mayo

> Manufacturer: BRITISH DRAGON
> 
> Name: AVERBOL 25
> 
> Substance: Methandienone 25mg/ml
> 
> 10ml vial


Is this legit? Is the company reputable? I'm very new to this. Any help would be much appreciated.

----------


## lord henry

the company is no longer makeing products ,anywith the mgf date after 06 are fake

----------


## HOLLYWOOD.JACK

Manufacturer: Body Research - Thailand
Name: Danabol DS

Substance: Methandienone 10mg/tab

500 tabs

----------


## OJ Mayo

> the company is no longer makeing products ,anywith the mgf date after 06 are fake


thanks!

----------


## meathead 265

im taking mathanbol by british dragon.... im also taking bcaas(amino acids) waximaize optimen multi vitamins and isopure when would it be best to take these

----------

